# Sulfina



## Bloomenherz

¡Hola! / Buna tuturor,

¿Me puede alguien ayudar, por favor - cómo se dice *sulfina* en español?

Imi poate spune cineva cum se spune *sulfina* in spaniola? 

¡Gracias! / Multumesc.


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Care sulfină? 

Cea galbenă - _*Melilotus officinalis - *_e denumită "meliloto amarillo" sau "trébol de olor amarillo" pe Wikipedia. Nu ştiu cum i se spune in mod popular.

Cea albă - *Melilotus albus* - "trébol de olor blanco" sau "meliloto blanco," tot pe Wiki.

Ai acolo şi nişte "sinonime"... poate mai aflu ceva, oricum.


EDIT: am întrebat si un vorbitor nativ: << Meliloto o "trébol de olor." >>


----------



## Bloomenherz

Buna, 

mai, cea din care se face ceai - ceai de sulfina. Cred ca e cea galbena. Oricum, iti multumesc mult de tot! Si daca tot suntem la acest capitol - oare *sunatoare* cum s-o spune - tot cea pentru ceai...

Multumesc mult. Este important.


----------



## Trisia

Cu plăcere. Îmi datorezi un ceai 



> _*Hypericum perforatum*_, también conocido como *hierba de San Juan*, *yerba de San Juan*, *hipérico*, *hipericón* o *corazoncillo* (en inglés: _St John's wort_)


 Wikipedia.

Hint:  încearcă aici: Apitherapy.com, si gaseşti denumirile latine, pe care le poţi apoi căuta pe net/Wiki/...


----------



## Bloomenherz

Esti tare draguta. Iti multumesc pentru ajutor si pentru link. Intr-adevar, iti datorez un ceai - pe care ti l-ai "castigat" de fapt... cautand pentru mine.

Cu flori, 

B. 

PS: Flori de sulfina si de sunatoare, fireste...


----------

